# I Find It Odd (Vaccines)



## Sasquatch

Currently my work is being allowed to get the vaccine. I am constantly being bombarded with emails telling me how I can get it, where I can get it, that I SHOULD get it. Also on the news it's almost 24/7 vaccine, vaccine, vacinne.

What I find odd is anytime I hear someone talk about the vaccine they never tell you what it does. Only that you need to get it.

From the research I've done it seems the vaccine only diminishes the symptoms IF you get it. It does not protect you from getting it.

Yet everyone I talk to seems to think it prevents you from getting the virus. They apparently dont know they'll still be expected to wear masks and socially distance.

I'm young enough and healthy enough I dont plan on getting the vaccine. But I do find it odd no one is explaining the vaccine and a lot of people seem to not care what it does. They just know they "need" it.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MisterMills357

I always suspect things when the experts dummy up, after telling you, me and everybody to get the magic elixir .

My first question under that circumstance is, did they take it? And how’s that working for em.

I have heard enough balderdash from the near-idiots , and experts who bear themselves as clarions of reason. Who dress in the garb of know it all’s, and I mean the white coats. I am bitter about it too.


----------



## smokeyquartz

Sasquatch said:


> Currently my work is being allowed to get the vaccine. I am constantly being bombarded with emails telling me how I can get it, where I can get it, that I SHOULD get it. Also on the news it's almost 24/7 vaccine, vaccine, vacinne.
> 
> What I find odd is anytime I hear someone talk about the vaccine they never tell you what it does. Only that you need to get it.
> 
> From the research I've done it seems the vaccine only diminishes the symptoms IF you get it. It does not protect you from getting it.
> 
> Yet everyone I talk to seems to think it prevents you from getting the virus. They apparently dont know they'll still be expected to wear masks and socially distance.
> 
> I'm young enough and healthy enough I dont plan on getting the vaccine. But I do find it odd no one is explaining the vaccine and a lot of people seem to not care what it does. They just know they "need" it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Drink the Kook-Aid! Don't ask questions!!!


----------



## Piratesailor

Good observation SAS. The other day I asked that question of some people I know that were commenting on their taking the shot. They couldn’t answer me with any clarity. They repeated the narrative. What was disappointing is these guys were supposedly educated conservatives. 

I won’t get it. my wife won’t get it.


----------



## smokeyquartz

I think I am actually going to make flyers to put up:

COVID 19 VACCINATION:

YOUR BODY, THEIR CHOICE.

YOU GET ALL THE CONSEQUENCES. 

THEY HAVE NO LIABILITY. 

SEEM FAIR?


----------



## Sasquatch

smokeyquartz said:


> I think I am actually going to make flyers to put up:
> 
> COVID 19 VACCINATION:
> 
> YOUR BODY, THEIR CHOICE.
> 
> YOU GET ALL THE CONSEQUENCES.
> 
> THEY HAVE NO LIABILITY.
> 
> SEEM FAIR?


I hung this one by the door going out of my office so the guys can see it. Tongue and cheek of course.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Kauboy

smokeyquartz said:


> I think I am actually going to make flyers to put up:
> 
> COVID 19 VACCINATION:
> 
> YOUR BODY, THEIR CHOICE.
> 
> YOU GET ALL THE CONSEQUENCES.
> 
> THEY HAVE NO LIABILITY.
> 
> SEEM FAIR?


This is accurate, and terribly sinister.
With these "vaccines" going through the "emergency authorization", there is no recourse for a negative reaction to the shot.
The manufacturers of these chemicals cannot be held liable for any adverse results from their drug being injected, unlike actual vaccines of the past produced under normal circumstances.

Until there is a vaccine that is properly produced, open to liability lawsuits from adverse reactions, and shown to be effective at providing IMMUNITY (you know, like vaccines are supposed to do), I won't be getting anything.


----------



## Chipper

It's happy hour so I'll go get my shot.


----------



## Steve40th

It only diminshes symptoms?. So, if someones symptoms were dimished to the point they did not know they had it, this would allow them to subject other people to Covid, since they dont know they have it.
Herd immunity could take place..
I am not getting it. Like a flu shot, just dont get them.


----------



## inceptor

Steve40th said:


> It only diminshes symptoms?. So, if someones symptoms were dimished to the point they did not know they had it, this would allow them to subject other people to Covid, since they dont know they have it.
> Herd immunity could take place..
> I am not getting it. Like a flu shot, just dont get them.


According to their own words, the vaccine (that's not a vaccine) does not prevent you from getting the virus, it's supposed to lessen the effects. It also does not stop someone from spreading the virus. There is no real benefit, from all the information they put out there, from getting the vaccine other than showing you are willing to do as told. They terrified my wife into getting it. She had her 2nd shot on Thursday. I will not be partaking of the invitation.


----------



## Steve40th




----------



## Piratesailor

Tad bit of information you won’t see published.









Number of Injuries Reported to CDC After COVID Vaccines Climbs by Nearly 4,000 in One Week


Between Dec. 14, 2020, and Feb. 18, 2021, 19,907 reports of adverse events were submitted to VAERS, including 1,095 deaths and 3,767 serious injuries.




childrenshealthdefense.org


----------



## Juliet

No way in hell am I going to take it. 

None of the "science" adds up. None.

What they will start to do is effectively begin to make us take it. By insisting on a 'vaccine passport' before you are allowed to travel, work, shop, f**k, whatever, etc.....

In the UK they just collected the requisite 200,000 plus signatures against a proposed Vax Passport. Now, at least it needs to be debated in Parliament. I'll be watching that closely. 

The City of Phoenix is offering a bonus of $75 in the paychecks of any city worker who volunteers to get the vax. WTH is that all about? 

So, yeah. No thanks. But it's going to get weird all over, Dorothy.


----------



## smokeyquartz

Piratesailor said:


> Tad bit of information you won’t see published.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Number of Injuries Reported to CDC After COVID Vaccines Climbs by Nearly 4,000 in One Week
> 
> 
> Between Dec. 14, 2020, and Feb. 18, 2021, 19,907 reports of adverse events were submitted to VAERS, including 1,095 deaths and 3,767 serious injuries.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> childrenshealthdefense.org


Vaccine-Injured Lives Matter!! 😝

Seriously. They Do.


----------



## Juliet

True. 

And as far as the ever-increasing sales pitch / push?
I figure that they need a majority of people to have taken these 'vaccines', lest they have a vast remaining control group against which to compare those whom have been injured or killed by these injections.


----------



## Ranger710Tango

My parents are 76 and 82 yrs old.

They both were one of the first ones in my area to get the vaccine., they took their 2nd shot about two weeks ago.

They’re both fine so far. They know a few people who have died in their age group that were fairly healthy. So they decided to take a chance on the vaccine rather than Covid.

I agree with that.......

I’m young so I don’t think I need it and I’m not taking it.
It should be a personal choice.


----------



## 2020 Convert

On one hand you can look at the comorbidities and decide if you have 2 or 3 Of them. Then maybe you should get it.

Or you could look at it, that I have no comorbidities and probably survive it.

Where it gets complicated- your spouse is in category 1 and you are in category 2 of my examples. Then it is a tough decision.

But it is your decision. Not Government, not insurance companies, not employers, just yours.


----------



## VigilantTexan

Sasquatch said:


> Currently my work is being allowed to get the vaccine. I am constantly being bombarded with emails telling me how I can get it, where I can get it, that I SHOULD get it. Also on the news it's almost 24/7 vaccine, vaccine, vacinne.
> 
> What I find odd is anytime I hear someone talk about the vaccine they never tell you what it does. Only that you need to get it.
> 
> From the research I've done it seems the vaccine only diminishes the symptoms IF you get it. It does not protect you from getting it.
> 
> Yet everyone I talk to seems to think it prevents you from getting the virus. They apparently dont know they'll still be expected to wear masks and socially distance.
> 
> I'm young enough and healthy enough I dont plan on getting the vaccine. But I do find it odd no one is explaining the vaccine and a lot of people seem to not care what it does. They just know they "need" it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


With all the information at our fingertips and people still don't fact check for themselves.


----------



## plymu_

Sasquatch said:


> Currently my work is being allowed to get the vaccine. I am constantly being bombarded with emails telling me how I can get it, where I can get it, that I SHOULD get it. Also on the news it's almost 24/7 vaccine, vaccine, vacinne.
> 
> What I find odd is anytime I hear someone talk about the vaccine they never tell you what it does. Only that you need to get it.
> 
> From the research I've done it seems the vaccine only diminishes the symptoms IF you get it. It does not protect you from getting it.
> 
> Yet everyone I talk to seems to think it prevents you from getting the virus. They apparently dont know they'll still be expected to wear masks and socially distance.
> 
> I'm young enough and healthy enough I dont plan on getting the vaccine. But I do find it odd no one is explaining the vaccine and a lot of people seem to not care what it does. They just know they "need" it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


I don't know what the coronavirus vaccine does exactly but all vaccines generally work like this 


they either contain a dead or severely weakened version of a pathogen meant to prompt your immune system into producing antibodies to store in case the full strength version of the pathogen were to make it's way into your body again. this is essentially what a vaccine is 

now the coronavirus vaccine probably acts in a similar way since it is a vaccine


----------



## inceptor

plymu_ said:


> I don't know what the coronavirus vaccine does exactly but all vaccines generally work like this
> 
> 
> they either contain a dead or severely weakened version of a pathogen meant to prompt your immune system into producing antibodies to store in case the full strength version of the pathogen were to make it's way into your body again. this is essentially what a vaccine is
> 
> now the coronavirus vaccine probably acts in a similar way since it is a vaccine


The call it a vaccine but it's not. It's mRNA gene modification. It contains no part of the virus, dead, alive or weakened. The vaccine does not stop you from getting the virus, it just lessens the effects. Neither does it stop you from spreading the virus.


----------



## SDF880

Not getting the VAX for several reasons! Wife got her 2nd shot last Thursday and was was very sick from the shot
for 3 days but just fine now. I'm still evaluating the whole thing and something just doesn't ring right with me and what's
going on? Does this vaccine contain some micro nanobot and when the order is given down the road the switch is thrown
and the new world types will have their depopulation handed to them a la Georgia Guidestones and Agenda 2021/30 and now 50?


----------



## Megamom134

I was reading about how some pregnant women who got the shot lost their babies. I know for certain if I were pregnant there is no way they could have talked me into taking a unproven vaccine that they didn't even test on pregnant women. What the hell. Now they are cautioning women who got the shot to put off mamograms for a year because the shot causes swollen lymph glands which could give you false positive results, what if you really were positive and they miss it now because you put off the test. I don't plan on taking the vaccine and see no point in it since there is a very effective treatment.


----------



## Chiefster23

“Micro nanobots” in the covid shots? Are you serious?


----------



## Sasquatch

If you want to have some fun during a vaccine conversation/ debate just say to someone who has already gotten the vaccine "I can always go and get the vaccine, you can never take it out".

Watch the expression on their face when what you said registers.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## inceptor

Sasquatch said:


> If you want to have some fun during a vaccine conversation/ debate just say to someone who has already gotten the vaccine "I can always go and get the vaccine, you can never take it out".
> 
> Watch the expression on their face when what you said registers.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Yeah but if I tried that with my wife, I would be worm food. She's taken the vaccine. Between the MSM and the people she works with, they scared her into taking it. Now she's pissed at me because I refuse.


----------



## Sasquatch

inceptor said:


> Yeah but if I tried that with my wife, I would be worm food. She's taken the vaccine. Between the MSM and the people she works with, they scared her into taking it. Now she's pissed at me because I refuse.


Just tell her "my body my choice".

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## inceptor

Sasquatch said:


> Just tell her "my body my choice".
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


You haven't been married that long. We've been married well over 30 years. What I've learned is that you don't piss off the wife. It makes for a much better marriage.

I sit there and let her talk. My only comment is I'm still not taking the vaccine.


----------



## Sasquatch

inceptor said:


> You haven't been married that long. We've been married well over 30 years. What I've learned is that you don't piss off the wife. It makes for a much better marriage.
> 
> I sit there and let her talk. My only comment is I'm still not taking the vaccine.


Marriage is easy. I just tell her "Woman, you best check your tone. Now go make me a sammich".

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## inceptor

Sasquatch said:


> Marriage is easy. I just tell her "Woman, you best check your tone. Now go make me a sammich".
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


And yet you still live to tell about it. I'm amazed.


----------



## Chiefster23

The wife and I got the first pfizer shots this morning. The second dose is already scheduled for three weeks from today. I’ll keep you all posted on any effects. So far we don’t even have a sore arm at the injection site.


----------



## inceptor

Chiefster23 said:


> The wife and I got the first pfizer shots this morning. The second dose is already scheduled for three weeks from today. I’ll keep you all posted on any effects. So far we don’t even have a sore arm at the injection site.


My wife got her second dose just over a week ago. So far, so good.


----------



## smokeyquartz

inceptor said:


> Yeah but if I tried that with my wife, I would be worm food. She's taken the vaccine. Between the MSM and the people she works with, they scared her into taking it. Now she's pissed at me because I refuse.


Ahh, the bliss of being single. 

Actually, come to think of it, my employer is starting to think I am MARRIED to THEM!!! It used to be only the SPOUSE had control over your body, when you were in the hospital, unable to make your own decisions, you know? Now the BOSS wants to decide what to do with YOUR BODY while you are CONSCIOUS AND AWAKE! The gall!


----------



## Demitri.14

Vaccines all work the same basic way, They trick your immune system into synthesizing antibodies that neutralize the virus, while the virus is in a weakened state and prevent it from entering your cells and reproducing. The higher level of viruses in your system, the more antibodies you produce. Those antibodies also cause your immune system to active histamines, that cause mucus membranes to secrete more mucus and can raise the temperature of your body as a defense mechanism.

The virus itself is not the problem, its how your body reacts to it that is the issue. Everyone reacts a little differently. 

So if it just lessons the effects, then it has to SUPPRESS your immune system from attacking the virus, ie the virus will replicate and continue on. 

I may not know what I am talking about here, but common sense tells me that I want my body to defend against the virus, not just play nice with it. 

Am I missing something ? I don't trust the Goberment, Or the doctors that get paid by the Goberment.

If we don't eradicate the virus, then it will continue to mutate and evolve and we will be stuck wearing masks forever.


----------



## inceptor

Demitri.14 said:


> Vaccines all work the same basic way, They trick your immune system into synthesizing antibodies that neutralize the virus, while the virus is in a weakened state and prevent it from entering your cells and reproducing. The higher level of viruses in your system, the more antibodies you produce. Those antibodies also cause your immune system to active histamines, that cause mucus membranes to secrete more mucus and can raise the temperature of your body as a defense mechanism.
> 
> The virus itself is not the problem, its how your body reacts to it that is the issue. Everyone reacts a little differently.
> 
> So if it just lessons the effects, then it has to SUPPRESS your immune system from attacking the virus, ie the virus will replicate and continue on.
> 
> I may not know what I am talking about here, but common sense tells me that I want my body to defend against the virus, not just play nice with it.
> 
> Am I missing something ? I don't trust the Goberment, Or the doctors that get paid by the Goberment.
> 
> If we don't eradicate the virus, then it will continue to mutate and evolve and we will be stuck wearing masks forever.


Yes you are missing something. This basically changes your DNA. The basic design that makes you, you. It does not suppress the immune system. 

You can call a car someone built a modified motorcycle but it's still a car. Only this car is not proven to do anything. Will it make it from point A to point B? Will it help you get there fully intact or will it start falling apart at 70 mph?

Just because you can hammer something with a shovel doesn't make the shovel a hammer.

The so called vaccine is gene modification. They won't admit that's what it is because few will take it. Look up CRISPR. Read about it. THAT'S gene modification.

Look up the specifics on the so called vaccine. They offer no data. It's not FDA approved, it's been given emergency use status. If anything happens to go wrong, big pharma can't be held responsible. Yet they are making sure millions of people get the shot in a hurry. If there is long term damage or side effects, you won't know until it's too late. Sorry bud, you agreed to the shot. Nothing we can do about it.

All viruses mutate and don't disappear. This is a variation of the SARS CoV 2 virus. Even the Spanish Flu is still around. 









Why the 1918 Flu Pandemic Never Really Ended


After infecting millions of people worldwide, the 1918 flu strain shifted—and then stuck around.




www.history.com





They have been working on an mRNA vaccine for decades without success. Yet "poof", it's a miracle! We found one quickly. Yeah right.


----------



## Sasquatch

Demitri.14 said:


> Vaccines all work the same basic way, They trick your immune system into synthesizing antibodies that neutralize the virus, while the virus is in a weakened state and prevent it from entering your cells and reproducing. The higher level of viruses in your system, the more antibodies you produce. Those antibodies also cause your immune system to active histamines, that cause mucus membranes to secrete more mucus and can raise the temperature of your body as a defense mechanism.
> 
> The virus itself is not the problem, its how your body reacts to it that is the issue. Everyone reacts a little differently.
> 
> So if it just lessons the effects, then it has to SUPPRESS your immune system from attacking the virus, ie the virus will replicate and continue on.
> 
> I may not know what I am talking about here, but common sense tells me that I want my body to defend against the virus, not just play nice with it.
> 
> Am I missing something ? I don't trust the Goberment, Or the doctors that get paid by the Goberment.
> 
> If we don't eradicate the virus, then it will continue to mutate and evolve and we will be stuck wearing masks forever.


Go study the flu. It has mutated many times. When they decide on a flu shot for the year (which strain it will be) it is only a "best guess" and it is usually wrong. 

But yes, Covid is here to stay. Thing is so are a lot of other things. Our bodies learn how to adapt.

Unless you are 80+ or have complications your body will figure it out.

CDC admits there are 3 common factors in most Covid deaths. Obesity, heart disease and high blood pressure. The first one causes the second two. So basically, if you ain't fat you are GTG.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## BamaDOC

Sasquatch said:


> Currently my work is being allowed to get the vaccine. I am constantly being bombarded with emails telling me how I can get it, where I can get it, that I SHOULD get it. Also on the news it's almost 24/7 vaccine, vaccine, vacinne.
> 
> What I find odd is anytime I hear someone talk about the vaccine they never tell you what it does. Only that you need to get it.
> 
> From the research I've done it seems the vaccine only diminishes the symptoms IF you get it. It does not protect you from getting it.
> 
> Yet everyone I talk to seems to think it prevents you from getting the virus. They apparently dont know they'll still be expected to wear masks and socially distance.
> 
> I'm young enough and healthy enough I dont plan on getting the vaccine. But I do find it odd no one is explaining the vaccine and a lot of people seem to not care what it does. They just know they "need" it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Sasquatch, there are multiple vaccines out there. So each on is slightly different.
the two main types that are available are a 'attenuated'- vaccine (old school technology) a weakened vaccine that can't infect you, but stimulate your immune system to develop resistance from the covid virus.

and the new mRNA vaccine (pfizer, Moderna) new technology that doesnt have any virus in it... it just stimulates antibody production which recognizes the covid virus, and develops resistance.

as for how effective are they?
the studies were only looking for certain measures of effectiveness... whether or not they help prevent serious disease... (usually measured by death, admission to an ICU, or need for ventilation or oxygen therapy)

more and more data is coming out, and it appears the vaccines work very well in this respect. 

as to what it does.. the mRNA vaccines arent real viruses.. but mimick a virus infection, and create an immune response produces antibodies.
you are correct .. even with the vaccine .. you can still get an infection... but if you have antibodies... that infection would likely be very mild, or free of any symptoms.
with covid, most people have mild or assymptomatic infections... (that's why it spread so much.. people didnt know they were contagious)

that is most.. except the ones who didnt have mild infections...
those people ~2-5% of the population... have had horrendous permanent disability and death (death, permanent lung injury, strokes, amputations, dead bowel, blood clots, pain, neurological impairment)

its like a game of russian roullete.... most of the time the chances are in your favor...
except when you get it... it can be terrible ...
I personally have taken care of many pts with the above mentioned outcomes... 
I chose to get the vaccine, and my family will as well.
the vaccines they are testing , have a very safe track record.
I had no symptoms for the first dose... the second dose my arm was sore, and I had the 'flu' symptoms for 24 hrs only.

your choice to get the vaccine is yours alone.. it's your body..
I would strongly recommend it to all my loved ones.

good luck!


----------



## Chiefster23

28 hours after the first dose and both me and the wife have no ill effects except for the usual sore arm at the injection site. So far, so good.


----------



## Demitri.14

MEDICAL SHOCKER: Scientists at Sloan Kettering discover mRNA inactivates tumor-suppressing proteins, meaning it can promote cancer


There's a secret layer of information in your cells called messenger RNA, that's located between DNA and proteins, that serves as a critical link. Now, in a medical shocker to the whole world of vaccine philosophy, scientists at Sloan Kettering found that mRNA itself carries cancer CAUSING




www.naturalnews.com


----------



## rice paddy daddy

Thank you, BamaDoc for a medical professional's opinion.
My VA doctor, whom I trust, told me the same thing - "get the vaccination."
I'm 72, wife is 74 and immune compromised. She will not get the shots.

I'm scheduled for my first this coming Thursday. My local VA uses Moderna.


----------



## rice paddy daddy

Demitri.14 said:


> MEDICAL SHOCKER: Scientists at Sloan Kettering discover mRNA inactivates tumor-suppressing proteins, meaning it can promote cancer
> 
> 
> There's a secret layer of information in your cells called messenger RNA, that's located between DNA and proteins, that serves as a critical link. Now, in a medical shocker to the whole world of vaccine philosophy, scientists at Sloan Kettering found that mRNA itself carries cancer CAUSING
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.naturalnews.com


I trust nothing I read on Natural News website.
You may disagree, that's your perogative.


----------



## BamaDOC

rice paddy daddy said:


> Thank you, BamaDoc for a medical professional's opinion.
> My VA doctor, whom I trust, told me the same thing - "get the vaccination."
> I'm 72, wife is 74 and immune compromised. She will not get the shots.
> 
> I'm scheduled for my first this coming Thursday. My local VA uses Moderna.


good luck!


----------



## inceptor

BamaDOC said:


> good luck!


I've always liked and respected your opinion. I still do. Yet for me, here is my dilemma. Not all the information about this shot is being released. They are still not required to list the ingredients. 3, 6 or 9 months down the road we start finding adverse effects. What happens then? I read somewhere and believe this statement. I can always take the shot at some point but one cannot untake the shot.

I'm not trying to be argumentative here, I'm just concerned. My wife has taken the shot and is on me about getting it. I don't feel it yet. I don't have enough information.


----------



## rice paddy daddy

For me, the final deciding factor is our annual 5th Infantry Division reunion will be in Rhode Island this September.
At this point, RI is very restrictive, COVID wise. At least to a Floridian who lives in a free, wide open state.
Anyone from certain states (Florida is one), at this moment, has to either be vaccinated before June 1, or have a negative test 14 days prior to entering the state.
Could I skip the reunion? Yes, of course. But we are losing men at an alarming rate from Agent Orange poisoning, plus old age.
There's a good chance there's guys I'll never see again if I skip.
Good buddies. A bond like no others. We were all willing to die for each other. I'm going.
I'll take the damn shot.


----------



## Demitri.14

BamaDOC said:


> Sasquatch, there are multiple vaccines out there. So each on is slightly different.
> the two main types that are available are a 'attenuated'- vaccine (old school technology) a weakened vaccine that can't infect you, but stimulate your immune system to develop resistance from the covid virus.
> 
> and the new mRNA vaccine (pfizer, Moderna) new technology that doesnt have any virus in it... it just stimulates antibody production which recognizes the covid virus, and develops resistance.


BamaDoc,

There is just something I don't understand. They say that you can still be infected and spread the disease, Does this not mean that the viruses are replicating in your system and that the vaccine is only reducing the adverse effects from your immune system ?

Allowing the viruses to replicate seems like a bad idea.


----------



## Kauboy

The ingredients of the Pfizer shot are known: Known COVID-19 Contraindications | Coronavirus (COVID-19) Information for Employees and Patients
The Pfizer and Moderna "mRNA" shots are designed to enter your cells via a lipid capsule of various compounds. One of these compounds (polyethylene glycol) has a potential to cause an allergic reaction. If you've seen people develop a red rash around the injection site, this is the likely reaction they are having.

The mRNA payload is an instruction set which hijacks the ribosomes of a cell and causes them to produce a protein which matches the "spike protein" found on the outer layer of the SARS-CoV-2 virus.
The intent is to cause your body to produce the harmless protein that your immune system will identify as foreign, and develop a response to. This causes the "flu-like" symptoms that many shot recipients report. Your body is engaged in defending against a foreign contaminant, even though that contaminant is being produced by your body. Only those cells which come into contact with this lipid delivery system will produce this protein. Nothing is replicating or "infecting" other cells after the first shot is administered. The virus would produce all of the necessary virus components within a cell, and then rupture that cell and move on to infect other nearby cells. The shot does NOT do this. It only produces the "spike protein" mimic.
Your body then develops a "memory", of sorts, concerning that spike protein. If you encounter the real SARS-CoV-2 virus later, your antibodies should already be primed to recognize this protein found on the surface of the virus, and act to start attacking the virus immediately, hopefully before any infection takes hold. So you can still contract the virus, and any cells that manage to get infected can still produce more virus for infecting other people, but the spread within your body should be mitigated, and the immune response should be mild due to the immediate antibody reaction which should stop the spread.
You get a second shot in order to solidify this "memory", and hopefully retain a longer antibody response. According to reports, the antibody response from a single shot does not hang around long... maybe a few weeks. But following a second shot, the antibodies are found to still be active months later.
It's still not known how long they will last, or whether a "booster" will be needed periodically, like the flu shot.

That's how it's all "supposed" to work, according to the various trials and other literature.
However, with all of the political pressure surrounding this (when the hell did medicine become political?), the adverse reactions to the shot are not openly spoken about and are often hidden from the public.
There are a few doctors who have spoken out against the shot, refusing to call it a "vaccine" because it doesn't meet the original definition. Many of these doctors have had their credibility attacked and been silenced online.
A few concerns they've had are the affects of triggering an antibody response to this "spike protein", and the long-term implications this could cause. This protein isn't unique to SARS-CoV-2. It is found in other "coronaviruses", as well as other things that aren't harmful at all.
There has been some worry that this antibody reaction to this protein could have negative affects on mammal placenta creation, causing females who receive the shot to risk infertility.
No hard evidence supports this yet, but it _*could*_ be the reason for the reports of some pregnant healthcare workers losing their babies after receiving the shot.
There is also a concern about these shots priming the body for an auto-immune disease. I've witnessed this reaction first-hand with my grandfather after he received a flu-shot. The body can overreact, either to the shot or to the wild infection, and begin to attack itself in various ways. For my grandfather, he was diagnosed with Guillain–Barré syndrome, where his immune system triggered a reaction that began to eat away the myelin insulation of his nerve cells causing all manner of issues.
This shot has the potential to cause a similar response, depending on the person. Unfortunately, there is no way to know you could have this reaction until you get the shot. Since my grandfather showed a propensity for it, and my mother claims to have had a lesser reaction as well (days of extreme weakness, far out of the ordinary for an infection), I have decided not to risk it.
The likely risk would not come from the shot itself, but from a secondary existence of the protein.
This can happen via two potential means:
1. You had COVID, recovered, and your body still has antibodies which know the spike protein... and then you get the shot, which triggers the production of the spike proteins. Your body then reacts.
2. You get the shot, develop an immune response, and then later catch COVID. Your antibodies, already primed for the spike protein, go into overdrive when attacking the infection, and cause the auto-immune disease.
The second scenario is the one I've expressly heard concerns about.

There is also the claim that this shot can somehow "alter your DNA".
This is largely unfounded. While we certainly do possess the medical technology to alter our DNA (Google "CRISPR-Cas9"), this shot does not contain any such function. Human DNA is far too specialized and unique to develop a "one size fits all" shot to target any sufficiently large population without hitting something major, like causing us to grow a 3rd leg(extreme example for the sake of argument), for example. Anything that could be designed to affect DNA and go unnoticed would only be able to target narrow groups of the population, and even that would be difficult.
There is a way that this shot could have an affect on DNA, but I've not familiarized myself with it enough to speak about it. I know that Dr. Shirley Tenpenny has addressed it, and it has something to do with the production of the spike protein, and how it gets used by the body. More research is needed before I could begin to properly explain this. But as I understand it, it's just a side-effect of the protein, not some potential "kill switch" mechanism for mass genocide.

As a healthy young man, I have the "privilege" of fighting off COVID the natural way. My wife is healthy as well, and we have both chosen not to get the shot.
That could change, as I am open to helpful defenses, but I will need to see a looooong track record of success, with acceptable but limited negatives(nothing is perfect), before jumping on that bandwagon.
There's no chance in hell I'm letting my kids get it.
I encourage everyone to weigh their options, and consider the risks and benefits. The choice should always be left to the individual, but you should be armed with all of the knowledge you can get in order to make the right choice for you.
Just remember, as long as these shots are protected under the "emergency authorization", they are protected from legal liability in the event that they cause harm. You will have no path to compensation if you suffer ill effects.
In the relatively short time they have been available, the vast majority of recipients seems to suffer no long-term ill effects. Personally, I'm waiting to see the results on a much longer time scale.


----------



## Camel923

Caviot Emptor. True in Ancient Rome and true today. Anyone blindly following the directions of the experts who have been wrong at nearly every turn is lunacy. I also see a campaign worse than the orange man is bad to get the public to go along to take Experimental vaccines for something that’s an issue for a small percentage of the population. Not being in a risk group I like my chances just fine without it. 

I always get the shingles vaccine pushed on me. When I point out too high of a percentage of people get shingles from the shot I am hushed with oh it’s not as bad as if you got the in the wild version. A BS answer with no real proof. I have been burned and had skin grafts. That is pain. So I ignore that advise too.

Polio, and other vaccines with a proven tract record ok I am on board provided it’s not some new concoction with little or no track record. Do your research from official and not so official sources. Assess your own health and risk factors. Make wise decisions and live with them.

And yes I deal with infectious disease every day. I know a good deal about microbiology, the human body, antibodies, personal protective equipment, transmission and prevention of disease from my education in theory and practice.


----------



## BamaDOC

rice paddy daddy said:


> Thank you, BamaDoc for a medical professional's opinion.
> My VA doctor, whom I trust, told me the same thing - "get the vaccination."
> I'm 72, wife is 74 and immune compromised. She will not get the shots.
> 
> I'm scheduled for my first this coming Thursday. My local VA uses Moderna.


good luck tomorrow @rice paddy daddy..


----------



## BamaDOC

Demitri.14 said:


> BamaDoc,
> 
> There is just something I don't understand. They say that you can still be infected and spread the disease, Does this not mean that the viruses are replicating in your system and that the vaccine is only reducing the adverse effects from your immune system ?
> 
> Allowing the viruses to replicate seems like a bad idea.


let me put it in terms of a battle.
say you're going into battle against an enemy which you will most likely prevail against... since your forces (immune system) are superior to theirs (virus)
most of the time, you'll win... but if your forces are unprepared... they can do a lot of damage.

with the vaccine... theoretically once its been primed against an enemy.. it can marshall a much stronger defense, quickly.. and overwhelm the invaders.
think... as if your forces were forewarned.. alerted.. were waiting... with scouts... artillery.. heavy armor... .. yes there is a battle.. but you annihilate them... 
your body barely breaks a sweat.. you have no symptoms.. and you have no permanent or noticible damage from the infections.

now think.. if your body is unprepared.. and the virus invades all your tissues, ... it takes time for your immune system to mount a defense.. so the virus keeps spreading.. our natural defenses include a severe inflammatory reaction which causes symptoms, damage.. and sometimes.. even permanent harm to our lungs.. nervous system.. hormonal balance... etc..
also Covid has been associated with a lot of complications.. like blood clots, strokes, neurologic.. and lung issues.


basically the vaccine should give your body a head start to fight it.
and prevent the virus from growing unchecked.. resulting in worse symptoms, and an inflammatory response.



in the end the effectiveness of the vaccine, depends on alot on the health, and the immune system of the recipient.
and to address your question @inceptor : Do I know for sure if its safe? in the short term it seems to be.. long term youre right @inceptor .. we don't have the data yet.
all we can do is make an educated guess from our previous experiences with viral vaccines... and those have been safely used for decades..
the longer we use it the more data we'll have...

as for the mRNA technology... it is a new , and exciting developement.
it can allow much faster and specialized targetting of not just viruses .. but other organisms... 
It may be a revolutionary change in the way we vaccinate... time will tell.
The technology is relatively new .. but so far I havent heard of any issues with it.

I heard someone say.. they were concerned it will change their DNA... but that is very unlikely in the vector they introduce it in....
without all the tech explanation... the mRNA should make proteins... not change or alter DNA...
it lacks the necessary machinery to incorporate into your chromosomes/DNA... viruses can do that trick..
but the delivery system of the vaccine is like a soap bubble.... it's not a virus...

sorry it was long winded...
everyone .. make your own decision.. and don't feel pressured or guilt....
your body.. your choice...


----------



## Denton

Seems I can't reply with quote, so I'll just say what I have to say. 

I hate metaphors and analogies. They are often improperly used and the user assumes the reader/listener are idiots.

@BamaDOC, I am no doctor of any kind but I am no idiot and I am an avid reader. I was aware of mRNA "vaccine" (It's not a vaccine; it's gene therapy!) before this "pandemic" happened. I stumbled upon it years ago when I was going down the recombinant rabbit hole. I am sure you know what I am saying.

This gene therapy isn't a vaccine. I'm not a big fan of a lot of vaccines and I'm surely against how they assault kids with way too many of them at once. Regardless, this is not a vaccine and we don't know what it is going to do to us.

Some smart people at Sloan Kettering have noticed that the gene therapy treatment turns off an anti-cancer thingie in the body. Boy, it'll suck if they are right. But, never fear. The same people who brought us the cure/problem will bring us the cure/problem, again.
Assuming you don't end up like the ferrets and cats in the experiments.

I certainly hope it turns out that the gene therapy treatment is safe. My folks took the jab.


----------



## inceptor

Denton said:


> Seems I can't reply with quote, so I'll just say what I have to say.
> 
> I hate metaphors and analogies. They are often improperly used and the user assumes the reader/listener are idiots.
> 
> @BamaDOC, I am no doctor of any kind but I am no idiot and I am an avid reader. I was aware of mRNA "vaccine" (It's not a vaccine; it's gene therapy!) before this "pandemic" happened. I stumbled upon it years ago when I was going down the recombinant rabbit hole. I am sure you know what I am saying.
> 
> This gene therapy isn't a vaccine. I'm not a big fan of a lot of vaccines and I'm surely against how they assault kids with way too many of them at once. Regardless, this is not a vaccine and we don't know what it is going to do to us.
> 
> Some smart people at Sloan Kettering have noticed that the gene therapy treatment turns off an anti-cancer thingie in the body. Boy, it'll suck if they are right. But, never fear. The same people who brought us the cure/problem will bring us the cure/problem, again.
> Assuming you don't end up like the ferrets and cats in the experiments.
> 
> I certainly hope it turns out that the gene therapy treatment is safe. My folks took the jab.


There are 2 ways you can quote. First is what I just did, I hit reply and it fills the top with the quote.

The second way is to highlight a word, phrase, sentence or paragraph you wish to quote. Once highlighted then a box will appear with quote/reply and you can use that.

On to the topic. I too hope its safe. My wife has had both shots and so far so good. She's pissed at me because I won't take it. I refuse to be a guinea pig. I've seen both positive and negative data so far. The negative stuff you have to dig for because it's not being openly discussed. That's a shame because both sides of the issue should be open and discussed.


----------



## Denton

inceptor said:


> There are 2 ways you can quote. First is what I just did, I hit reply and it fills the top with the quote.
> 
> The second way is to highlight a word, phrase, sentence or paragraph you wish to quote. Once highlighted then a box will appear with quote/reply and you can use that.
> 
> On to the topic. I too hope its safe. My wife has had both shots and so far so good. She's pissed at me because I won't take it. I refuse to be a guinea pig. I've seen both positive and negative data so far. The negative stuff you have to dig for because it's not being openly discussed. That's a shame because both sides of the issue should be open and discussed.


Ah! Reply! I hit the quote button.
My bad.
I pray for the best for your wife, my older brother.


----------



## inceptor

Denton said:


> Ah! Reply! I hit the quote button.
> My bad.
> I pray for the best for your wife, my older brother.


It took some playing around after the change but I figured out that the quote button is for multiple quotes.

And thank you my friend.


----------



## Michael_Js

Then how did they get this "vaccine" right in a few months when they've been working on it since the early 2000's? Why was it not a successful SARS "vaccine" then?

Still seems very rushed to me - netting big pharma billions of $$$, and lots of other low-lives...

I'll wait...and wait...and...

Peace,
Michael J.


----------



## BamaDOC

mRNA vaccines â€” a new era in vaccinology - Nature Reviews Drug Discovery


mRNA vaccines represent a promising alternative to conventional vaccine approaches, but their application has been hampered by instability and delivery issues. Here, Pardi and colleagues discuss recent advances in mRNA vaccine technology, assess mRNA vaccines currently in development for cancer...




www.nature.com





a good article on mRNA vaccines.. if anyone wants to read.


----------



## Denton

BamaDOC said:


> mRNA vaccines â€” a new era in vaccinology - Nature Reviews Drug Discovery
> 
> 
> mRNA vaccines represent a promising alternative to conventional vaccine approaches, but their application has been hampered by instability and delivery issues. Here, Pardi and colleagues discuss recent advances in mRNA vaccine technology, assess mRNA vaccines currently in development for cancer...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nature.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a good article on mRNA vaccines.. if anyone wants to read.


And, another one to read...
Moderna’s top scientist: ‘We are actually hacking the software of life’ – LeoHohmann.com


----------



## 2020 Convert

BamaDOC said:


> mRNA vaccines â€” a new era in vaccinology - Nature Reviews Drug Discovery
> 
> 
> mRNA vaccines represent a promising alternative to conventional vaccine approaches, but their application has been hampered by instability and delivery issues. Here, Pardi and colleagues discuss recent advances in mRNA vaccine technology, assess mRNA vaccines currently in development for cancer...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nature.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a good article on mRNA vaccines.. if anyone wants to read.


 BamaDOC been trying to find out any research on mRNA Vaccines on immunosuppressed people.

Wife has gotten both shots, but can she develop the antibodies being on MicroPhenilate? Under the care of one of the two specialty clinics in the country for he condition. They seem clueless when she asks for an antibody test. She has even gone as far as contacting Moderna to be a test Subject, but to no avail.

She may be speaking over some initial contacts heads. She has 9 letters but the first 3 are DVM. Just looking for some input And opinion.


----------



## inceptor

Denton said:


> And, another one to read...
> Moderna’s top scientist: ‘We are actually hacking the software of life’ – LeoHohmann.com


You forgot to add the fun side of gene modification, CRISPR.

ETA: Article quote


> CRISPR is being used for all kinds of other purposes too, from fingerprinting cells and logging what happens inside them to directing evolution and creating gene drives.


----------



## Demitri.14

BamaDOC said:


> with the vaccine... theoretically once its been primed against an enemy.. it can marshall a much stronger defense, quickly.. and overwhelm the invaders.
> think... as if your forces were forewarned.. alerted.. were waiting... with scouts... artillery.. heavy armor... .. yes there is a battle.. but you annihilate them...
> your body barely breaks a sweat.. you have no symptoms.. and you have no permanent or noticible damage from the infections.


 I am not advocating one way or another about receiving the vaccine, I am just trying to understand how you can still be Contagious, but the virus has been annihilated. Either you get rid of it or it is replicating in your system. One of the explanations has to be false.


----------



## Megamom134

I am not anti-vaccines but I plan on waiting for as long as possible before getting this vaccine. Maybe a year or 2 if our controllers will let us. I want to see if any birth defects, heart problems and other issues turn up. I have been reading about spontaneous abortions and heart attacks associated with getting the vaccines. Norway saw an increase in death in older people shortly after getting the shot and now aren't recommending it for the elderly, at 66 am I considered elderly. I worked really hard to not be on any medications by taking care of myself so I don't like putting unnatural things in my body. I watch drug commercials, take this and get these dozen side effects. I took care of patients way younger on me on 10 to 30 different medications and many were to control the effects of one of the medications. My patients who did the best and lived the longest were on no medication and I vowed a long time ago to be one of those. My husband isn't on any medication either and he is almost 70. He absolutely refuses the shot but he won't even get a flu shot. I am still on a wait and see pattern. It also bothers me they give you a card. I never got a card for my flu shot or pneumonia shot I had to carry on, but I am one suspicious ole lady. Don't trust the government saying, it's for your own good. Yeah right.


----------



## jeffh

My addition to this thread is just some observations:

They have shut the country down for a year because of this. 
Numbers are looking better and there is talk about loosening restrictions, but not yet.
There is nonstop talk about possibly needing vaccine proof in order to fly or travel. "they" aren't mandating anything yet, but you know it is coming. Either a Biden Ex Order or just individual companies requiring it.

Do I really want the government to have another excuse to control me and restrict my travel? 

<sigh> I'll get the shot.


----------



## Megamom134

BamaDOC said:


> let me put it in terms of a battle.
> say you're going into battle against an enemy which you will most likely prevail against... since your forces (immune system) are superior to theirs (virus)
> most of the time, you'll win... but if your forces are unprepared... they can do a lot of damage.
> 
> with the vaccine... theoretically once its been primed against an enemy.. it can marshall a much stronger defense, quickly.. and overwhelm the invaders.
> think... as if your forces were forewarned.. alerted.. were waiting... with scouts... artillery.. heavy armor... .. yes there is a battle.. but you annihilate them...
> your body barely breaks a sweat.. you have no symptoms.. and you have no permanent or noticible damage from the infections.
> 
> now think.. if your body is unprepared.. and the virus invades all your tissues, ... it takes time for your immune system to mount a defense.. so the virus keeps spreading.. our natural defenses include a severe inflammatory reaction which causes symptoms, damage.. and sometimes.. even permanent harm to our lungs.. nervous system.. hormonal balance... etc..
> also Covid has been associated with a lot of complications.. like blood clots, strokes, neurologic.. and lung issues.
> 
> 
> basically the vaccine should give your body a head start to fight it.
> and prevent the virus from growing unchecked.. resulting in worse symptoms, and an inflammatory response.
> 
> 
> 
> in the end the effectiveness of the vaccine, depends on alot on the health, and the immune system of the recipient.
> and to address your question @inceptor : Do I know for sure if its safe? in the short term it seems to be.. long term youre right @inceptor .. we don't have the data yet.
> all we can do is make an educated guess from our previous experiences with viral vaccines... and those have been safely used for decades..
> the longer we use it the more data we'll have...
> 
> as for the mRNA technology... it is a new , and exciting developement.
> it can allow much faster and specialized targetting of not just viruses .. but other organisms...
> It may be a revolutionary change in the way we vaccinate... time will tell.
> The technology is relatively new .. but so far I havent heard of any issues with it.
> 
> I heard someone say.. they were concerned it will change their DNA... but that is very unlikely in the vector they introduce it in....
> without all the tech explanation... the mRNA should make proteins... not change or alter DNA...
> it lacks the necessary machinery to incorporate into your chromosomes/DNA... viruses can do that trick..
> but the delivery system of the vaccine is like a soap bubble.... it's not a virus...
> 
> sorry it was long winded...
> everyone .. make your own decision.. and don't feel pressured or guilt....
> your body.. your choice...


 Kind of like Strep A, most people who get it get over it without long term effects, but for some it can affect your entire body and you can lose all your limbs, shut down your kidneys cause DIC. Still they use a treatment for it and not a vaccine. I do know people that have had serious complications from Covid. I know people who have had serious complications from MRSA, hep C, TB. So why are those all treated with medications aimed to cure it and not a vaccine and why aren't they required to carry a card at all times saying they have had the polio vaccine or the chickenpox vaccine. I am seeing the way our government is treating this as government overreach, I may be wrong and am always open to having my mind changed but for now I am going to just wait and see. I am old enough to remember Bill Gates talking about how the human population needs to be reduced by 25 million and he has had his fingers, and money in the studying of the virus, and the vaccine. Call me paranoid but that is how I feel, for now at least.


----------



## Kauboy

2020 Convert said:


> BamaDOC been trying to find out any research on mRNA Vaccines on immunosuppressed people.
> 
> Wife has gotten both shots, but can she develop the antibodies being on MicroPhenilate? Under the care of one of the two specialty clinics in the country for he condition. They seem clueless when she asks for an antibody test. She has even gone as far as contacting Moderna to be a test Subject, but to no avail.
> 
> She may be speaking over some initial contacts heads. She has 9 letters but the first 3 are DVM. Just looking for some input And opinion.


If she's just wanting an antibody test, and is capable of donating blood, she can try that route.
I donated for the sole purpose of getting the COVID antibody test. Assuming the shot results in the same antibody fingerprint as natural infection does, it could show up.
I was negative, btw.
No masks, no shot, no restricting of my movements. Just VitC, VitD, Zinc, and Quercetin.


----------



## 2020 Convert

C


Kauboy said:


> If she's just wanting an antibody test, and is capable of donating blood, she can try that route.
> I donated for the sole purpose of getting the COVID antibody test. Assuming the shot results in the same antibody fingerprint as natural infection does, it could show up.
> I was negative, btw.
> No masks, no shot, no restricting of my movements. Just VitC, VitD, Zinc, and Quercetin.


Thanks. With the cocktail of drugs she’s on, she can’t donate. Autoimmune diseases are a PIA. She can’t get the live virus regular flu shot. 

In theory, I don’t see how the vaccine would work with what she is on, but her Drs said get it. I know she researched on sites way over my head and made her decision. 

She actually came home with an Home Antibody test last night.


----------



## Bigfoot63

can you say... manchurian candidate, zombie apoccolips, or just plain population control?


----------



## akgriffin

Are you safe from acquiring the china biological agent (virus) if you take the shot - they will say no.
If you ask if you no longer have to wear the mask if you take the shot - they will say no
When you take the vaccine they say you are only 50%-70% protected and you say its ok, then let me ask you this would you put your money in a bank if you might get 50-70% of your money back? Our would you buy a car that will only run 50-70%? When the china vaccine is as good as the other flu vaccines and the world doesnt turn into a "I am legend" movie then i will get it.


----------



## Megamom134

Reports of Deaths After COVID Vaccines Up by 259 in 1 Week, CDC Data Show


Between Dec. 14, 2020, and Mar. 5, 2021, 31,079 reports of adverse events were submitted to VAERS, including 1,524 deaths, 5,507 serious injuries and 390 reports of Bell’s Palsy.




childrenshealthdefense.org


----------



## Megamom134

It's about the science.


----------



## Any Beastie

Steve40th said:


> View attachment 112733


And just like that the narrative is destroyed.


----------



## Any Beastie

So my body is my choice if I want abortion (although the child's body is not actually my body hmmmm....) but with vaccines and masks its the gov.s..... 
well does CNN say this is a good thing? Yes? Well then I'm sure it is.😁
This whole thing is bull spit. Science has been weaponized and politicized so if it benefited the tyrants to mandate purple socks they would and science would back them up. "Purple socks lessen risk of car accidents experts say". 
I'm tired of it.


----------



## A Watchman

My wife works in the medical field in the OR, she is inclined to get the shots and giving it some thought. She is 51 and says most at work are getting the vaccines but are not being asked/required to do it. We both have had Covid at the same time in January, but I am 60 and still a conspiracy theorist about most things. I'm gonna sit back and keep watching.

It's a trust issue with me.


----------



## inceptor

A Watchman said:


> My wife works in the medical field in the OR, she is inclined to get the shots and giving it some thought. She is 51 and says most at work are getting the vaccines but are not being asked/required to do it. We both have had Covid at the same time in January, but I am 60 and still a conspiracy theorist about most things. I'm gonna sit back and keep watching.
> 
> It's a trust issue with me.


My wife took it and so far, so good. We just passed the 3 week mark.

Me, I'm still going to pass for about the same reasons. There is little data that is available and opposing data is soon squashed. IMHO there must be a reason to not let some who disagree not speak.


----------



## Demitri.14

I guess I'm screwed, I got the first shot. So now what do I do. It seems like we won't know if Dr Bossche is right until Fall.
At that point everyone in the US will be vaccinated.


----------



## Piratesailor

Revisiting this thread. 

Alex Berenson came out with his 4th small book/pamphlet about covid and this one is regarding the vaccines. 

I highly suggest everyone read it. It’s fact based, informative and quite frankly, eye opening. 

I now have even greater resolve never to take the vaccine.


----------



## Slippy

Krispy Kreme is giving a FREE Doughnut every day for the rest of the year if you show you got the COVID19 "Vaccine"...


----------



## 2020 Convert

Slippy said:


> Krispy Kreme is giving a FREE Doughnut every day for the rest of the year if you show you got the COVID19 "Vaccine"...


And Staples will laminate it so you don’t get greasy donut fingerprints.


----------



## Kauboy

Slippy said:


> Krispy Kreme is giving a FREE Doughnut every day for the rest of the year if you show you got the COVID19 "Vaccine"...


Krispy Kreme, you say?
Free, you say?

Hmmm.......

Does anyone have a photo of proof of vaccination?
I have a printer with just enough ink left...


----------



## Piratesailor

Despite that I love donuts.. they can $%^&*() with their vaccine.


----------



## Slippy

Kauboy said:


> Krispy Kreme, you say?
> Free, you say?
> 
> Hmmm.......
> 
> Does anyone have a photo of proof of vaccination?
> I have a printer with just enough ink left...


I plan on using the Spanish version!


https://health.wyo.gov/wp-content/uploads/2020/10/2020-COVID-19-shot-card-2b.pdf


Enjoy!


----------



## Megamom134

Piratesailor said:


> Revisiting this thread.
> 
> Alex Berenson came out with his 4th small book/pamphlet about covid and this one is regarding the vaccines.
> 
> I highly suggest everyone read it. It’s fact based, informative and quite frankly, eye opening.
> 
> I now have even greater resolve never to take the vaccine.


How do I find a copy? Is it Unreported Truths about Covid?


----------



## OrneryOldBat

I'll be taking the J&J vaccine in another 3 months or so. 

My risk assessment is Risk of Exposure (low if I stay home, high if I don't) vs. Risk of Serious Illness (1 comorbidity) vs. Risk of Autoimmune Trigger (very high). 

I've got parents and siblings with various autoimmune diseases and elevated markers for risk in my own lab tests. The coronavirus can trigger autoimmune disease (usually neurological) on its own and since exposure to the spike proteins is the cause, so can a vaccine. Since my system is immunologically naive, I'm going with controlled exposure, especially since I expect to see covid mutations making the rounds pretty much like the seasonal flu.


----------



## Any Beastie

Slippy said:


> Krispy Kreme is giving a FREE Doughnut every day for the rest of the year if you show you got the COVID19 "Vaccine"...


That is STRONG incentive. Good thing the closest one is 4 hours away otherwise I would be inline for my shot right now!


----------



## Any Beastie

Demitri.14 said:


> I guess I'm screwed, I got the first shot. So now what do I do. It seems like we won't know if Dr Bossche is right until Fall.
> At that point everyone in the US will be vaccinated.


Except for me.


----------



## Piratesailor

Megamom134 said:


> How do I find a copy? Is it Unreported Truths about Covid?


yes, unreported truths about covid. This link should get you there.





__





Unreported Truths About Covid-19 and Lockdowns: Part 4: Vaccines , Berenson, Alex - Amazon.com


Unreported Truths About Covid-19 and Lockdowns: Part 4: Vaccines - Kindle edition by Berenson, Alex. Download it once and read it on your Kindle device, PC, phones or tablets. Use features like bookmarks, note taking and highlighting while reading Unreported Truths About Covid-19 and Lockdowns...



amzn.to


----------



## Megamom134

From Europe: 3,964 People Have Died from Adverse Drug Reactions for COVID-19 “Vaccines” - 162,610 Injuries

Reason number 756 I am going to wait on getting the vaccine, if ever.


----------



## jchavasu

Megamom134 said:


> From Europe: 3,964 People Have Died from Adverse Drug Reactions for COVID-19 “Vaccines” - 162,610 Injuries
> 
> Reason number 756 I am going to wait on getting the vaccine, if ever.


An interesting resource is VAERS, the Vaccine Adverse Event Reporting System, at medalerts.org

It is a database of all reported adverse vaccine reactions even including age, medications, specifics of cases.

As of now it is reporting 2,050 deaths in the U.S. related to covid vaccines. It reports another 1,300 which were life threatening. A total of 7,095 were reported as “serious”. By way of comparison, the diphtheria vaccine DPP shows 1 reported death and H1N1 shows 85 deaths.

The data can be downloaded for analysis also.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Any Beastie

So vaccine makers have been warning about not taking the vaccine if you have some allergies. I will also add not to take it if you have MTHFR.
And now they are experimenting on babies.


----------



## Ranger710Tango

Ever notice how people will accept some info as fact but question other info until pigs fly ?
If the info agrees with their ideal outcome or takes the position that they do, then that information some how becomes more relevant and factual.

People die of all kinds of things. The world and living in it, is dangerous.

The question one must ultimately ask is if they’re more concerned with the virus vs the vaccine. Then decide to take it or not.
The old saying “ the cure might be worse than the disease “ applies.

I’m neither for the vaccine or against it. I do believe some will benefit from vaccine and I also believe some will no doubt be and have been harmed by it.

Unfortunately nothing’s perfect.

I blame it all on China except 1% and I blame that on Slippy. 🤭. He proliferated this virus by finishing up left over drinks after last call at most every dive south of the I-10 from La to Fl. Thanks slippy😐


----------



## inceptor

Ranger710Tango said:


> Ever notice how people will accept some info as fact but question other info until pigs fly ?
> If the info agrees with their ideal outcome or takes the position that they do, then that information some how becomes more relevant and factual.
> 
> People die of all kinds of things. The world and living in it, is dangerous.
> 
> The question one must ultimately ask is if they’re more concerned with the virus vs the vaccine. Then decide to take it or not.
> The old saying “ the cure might be worse than the disease “ applies.
> 
> I’m neither for the vaccine or against it. I do believe some will benefit from vaccine and I also believe some will no doubt be and have been harmed by it.
> 
> Unfortunately nothing’s perfect.
> 
> I blame it all on China except 1% and I blame that on Slippy. 🤭. He proliferated this virus by finishing up left over drinks after last call at most every dive south of the I-10 from La to Fl. Thanks slippy😐


There is no real data on the vaccine. Other countries are using remedies that are working and yet they are not allowed to be used here. Why?

I'm not an anti-vaxer. I'm just not going to be a guinea pig which is what I feel that those who take it are.


----------



## Ranger710Tango

inceptor said:


> There is no real data on the vaccine. Other countries are using remedies that are working and yet they are not allowed to be used here. Why?
> 
> I'm not an anti-vaxer. I'm just not going to be a guinea pig which is what I feel that those who take it are.


To be honest there’s no real data......period. It says what they want it to say, until it doesn’t. 👍


----------



## Piratesailor

Just went to my doctors. We shook hands and I said.. “we can still do that right”.... and he said, “your vaccinated right?”and I said “not a chance”. And we began a discussion on vaccination. I gave him a few data points that he couldn’t refute but he still stuck to the narrative and the CDC. 

I have a feeling that for the Methodist system, and maybe my doctor, they will require a vax certificate before being seen. I’ve seen this guy for 20 years and it may be time to find another in his field. He’s a specialist so it might be difficult. 

I’m so over this crap it’s not even funny...

oh and he said that he thinks we will have to get annual booster shots. 

#$%^&*()


----------



## Tanya49!




----------



## inceptor

Piratesailor said:


> Just went to my doctors. We shook hands and I said.. “we can still do that right”.... and he said, “your vaccinated right?”and I said “not a chance”. And we began a discussion on vaccination. I gave him a few data points that he couldn’t refute but he still stuck to the narrative and the CDC.
> 
> I have a feeling that for the Methodist system, and maybe my doctor, they will require a vax certificate before being seen. I’ve seen this guy for 20 years and it may be time to find another in his field. He’s a specialist so it might be difficult.
> 
> I’m so over this crap it’s not even funny...
> 
> oh and he said that he thinks we will have to get annual booster shots.
> 
> #$%^&*()


From the sound of things, I think it will be more than an annual shot.


----------



## 2020 Convert

We both had the vaccine.

My wife had no side effects. Being on immunosuppressants, she also tested negative for antibodies on a home test. Gee, even I have enough science knowledge to know that would happen. CDC kept contacting her about side effects. 

She contacted Moderna because they ran a different type of antibody test for the studies. Volunteered to get that other test and be part of a secondary study. We just want to know with her comorbidities. Still waiting to hear back.

Because of her issues, I decided it was best to get it. I figured out a way to become a healthcare worker and jump the line by about 7 weeks.

I have had joint pain in my hips, timing back to the original shot. If it was one hip, I would write it off to an old injury. But it is both. I never take anything, and I have been taking ibuprofen every day for 2 weeks. Did I ever hear from CDC about the Pfizer?

The guy that helped me jump the line, had joint pain too, and then he caught it from one of his patients In between his doses.

It‘s a crapshoot.


----------



## KUSA

I don’t plan on taking the shot but if I did, I would get the Johnson and Johnson one.

At least it’s not a mRNA vaccine. 









What's the Difference Between the 3 Available COVID-19 Vaccines?


All three Covid-19 vaccines offer benefits with low risk, so there is not need to choose one over the other




www.verywellhealth.com


----------



## Slippy

KUSA said:


> I don’t plan on taking the shot but if I did, I would get the Johnson and Johnson one....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's the Difference Between the 3 Available COVID-19 Vaccines?
> 
> 
> All three Covid-19 vaccines offer benefits with low risk, so there is not need to choose one over the other
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.verywellhealth.com


(Pssst @KUSA ...wouldn't that be 2 Johnsons, not one?)


----------



## KUSA

Slippy said:


> (Pssst @KUSA ...wouldn't that be 2 Johnsons, not one?)


Two Johnsons are better than one, don’t you think?


----------



## inceptor

KUSA said:


> I don’t plan on taking the shot but if I did, I would get the Johnson and Johnson one.
> 
> At least it’s not a mRNA vaccine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's the Difference Between the 3 Available COVID-19 Vaccines?
> 
> 
> All three Covid-19 vaccines offer benefits with low risk, so there is not need to choose one over the other
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.verywellhealth.com


I think with that one you get one shot and 2 Johnsons.


----------



## Any Beastie

KUSA said:


> I don’t plan on taking the shot but if I did, I would get the Johnson and Johnson one.
> 
> At least it’s not a mRNA vaccine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's the Difference Between the 3 Available COVID-19 Vaccines?
> 
> 
> All three Covid-19 vaccines offer benefits with low risk, so there is not need to choose one over the other
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.verywellhealth.com


Although unfortunately its the one with fetal tissue. Can't ever get away from shit in these three.


----------



## Ranger710Tango

Any Beastie said:


> Although unfortunately its the one with fetal tissue. Can't ever get away from shit in these three.


The list is growing with the number of people I know that’s had the shot. 

Everyone is doing fine. So far. They’re old though, most 75 plus. They’re not worried about long term side effects. They have 10 yrs or so to live anyway. 

All the Doctors I know have taken it. From surgeons to dentists.


----------



## Any Beastie

Ranger710Tango said:


> The list is growing with the number of people I know that’s had the shot.
> 
> Everyone is doing fine. So far. They’re old though, most 75 plus. They’re not worried about long term side effects. They have 10 yrs or so to live anyway.
> 
> All the Doctors I know have taken it. From surgeons to dentists.


Yes, mRNA is a slow process so it will likely take a year for them to begin getting sick. Now I personally believe there is hydro gell in this and that is why it has to be kept so cold but that likely won't make them sick.


----------



## Kauboy

Any Beastie said:


> Although unfortunately its the one with fetal tissue. Can't ever get away from shit in these three.


None of the current offerings contain any fetal tissue/cells.
All of the current offerings used human fetal cell lines during their development. (primarily for testing)
The J&J shot used fetal cell lines in their production as well.

What is a fetal cell line?
For the use in question, cells have been cultured for a few decades now that originated from two aborted fetuses back in the 60's and 70's.
These fetuses were not aborted for the reason of cell extraction.
The cells used during the development and production of these shots were all cultured, meaning they were freshly grown from a long line of cells that can be tracked back to the originals, but they are NOT the originals.
Yes, that might be just a technicality, but it should be understood. I leave it to each person to take the information and make their own choice.

The Pfizer and Moderna shots are mRNA shots, using the body's own mechanisms to create the spike protein which triggers the immune response.
The J&J shot is a classical virus-vector vaccine in the truest sense. It contains a deactivated close relative of the SARS-Cov2 virus, with the same spike protein, but incapable of replicating. It too will trigger the immune response.
The Pfizer and Moderna shots require a follow-up booster.
The J&J one does not.


----------



## Any Beastie

Kauboy said:


> None of the current offerings contain any fetal tissue/cells.
> All of the current offerings used human fetal cell lines during their development. (primarily for testing)
> The J&J shot used fetal cell lines in their production as well.
> 
> What is a fetal cell line?
> For the use in question, cells have been cultured for a few decades now that originated from two aborted fetuses back in the 60's and 70's.
> These fetuses were not aborted for the reason of cell extraction.
> The cells used during the development and production of these shots were all cultured, meaning they were freshly grown from a long line of cells that can be tracked back to the originals, but they are NOT the originals.
> Yes, that might be just a technicality, but it should be understood. I leave it to each person to take the information and make their own choice.
> 
> The Pfizer and Moderna shots are mRNA shots, using the body's own mechanisms to create the spike protein which triggers the immune response.
> The J&J shot is a classical virus-vector vaccine in the truest sense. It contains a deactivated close relative of the SARS-Cov2 virus, with the same spike protein, but incapable of replicating. It too will trigger the immune response.
> The Pfizer and Moderna shots require a follow-up booster.
> The J&J one does not.


True about the cell lining, although they still currently use murdered children for vaccines. I watched an unedited film of some bill gates related guy talking about the process, of course that was taken down.


----------



## inceptor

Ranger710Tango said:


> The list is growing with the number of people I know that’s had the shot.
> 
> Everyone is doing fine. So far. They’re old though, most 75 plus. They’re not worried about long term side effects. They have 10 yrs or so to live anyway.
> 
> All the Doctors I know have taken it. From surgeons to dentists.


My personal doctor has taken it. I have 2 friends that are doctors and they refuse to take it. Me, I don't like being a guinea pig. I'm not saying I won't take it in the future, but I'm waiting to see the data. The only real downside for me is that my wife has taken it. So far she's doing fine. But what I've read, the results won't be seen for a while. So I wait.


----------



## inceptor

Kauboy said:


> The Pfizer and Moderna shots are mRNA shots, using the body's own mechanisms to create the spike protein which triggers the immune response.


The issue I have with that is they have been trying unsuccessfully for decades to find a viable mRNA shot and have failed miserably. Now all of a sudden they work? Yeah, I'm the suspicious type.


----------



## hawgrider

Same here I will be no Guinea hog


----------



## Kauboy

inceptor said:


> The issue I have with that is they have been trying unsuccessfully for decades to find a viable mRNA shot and have failed miserably. Now all of a sudden they work? Yeah, I'm the suspicious type.


I can certainly understand that.
The medical applications have primarily been used as a therapeutic in the past, and never successfully made into a "vaccine".
The long-term effects are completely unknown.


----------



## Ranger710Tango

inceptor said:


> The issue I have with that is they have been trying unsuccessfully for decades to find a viable mRNA shot and have failed miserably. Now all of a sudden they work? Yeah, I'm the suspicious type.


Don’t you watch ancient aliens ? Aliens gave the US Army the tech to make the vaccines.

How else would they start the process of the transformation of humans into a hybrid being with alien DNA.

Better get woke......

Ima kinda joking but you know how reality can be stranger than fiction......✌

That Russian dude with the crazy hair......he’ll tell you about aliens. 😐


----------



## Mrs. Spork

It's all weighing chances of risk with the virus or with the vaccine. Personally, no one in my immediate family will be getting the vaccine. For us, the risk of reaction from it weighs more than the risk of getting the virus itself. I don't begrudge anyone who decides the scales tip the other way, so long as you aren't forcing us into that decision simply because it makes you feel better.


----------



## inceptor

Ranger710Tango said:


> Ima kinda joking but you know how *reality can be stranger than fiction*......✌


Some times one has to wonder about that. 

Like I'll bet the Space Force has been around for years. Yet Trump decided to officially acknowledge them. Then Congress mandates that all UFO material be provided to the public in a relatively short time period. Why now? Why all about the same time?


----------



## Kauboy

inceptor said:


> Some times one has to wonder about that.
> 
> Like I'll bet the Space Force has been around for years. Yet Trump decided to officially acknowledge them. Then Congress mandates that all UFO material be provided to the public in a relatively short time period. Why now? Why all about the same time?


The truth is out there!


----------

